# my new cat.



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Hopefully Elisha will see this post as it is about her cat. The one who is nothing but skin and bone, and is full of milk as her kittens were taken away from her and sold, before they were weaned.
Today, She was brought down to me. I will take some photos tomorrow. I have never in my whole life seen a cat as thin. She is literally a walking skeleton with fur.
I need to take photos in case ythe RSPCA come to call and see her. I have to be able to prove that it wasn't me who let her get in such a state.
She will be wormed and innoculated and, as soon as her milk dries up, she will be spayed. Then she will stay with me forever. I tend to keep badly abused or neglected animals as I know that they will never again have to suffer the dreadful life they had before. She will be fed properly and sleep in a clean warm bed with my other cats.
You chose to ignore my PM where I pleaded with you to put her unweaned kittens back with her for their sake and hers. Now, they will be hungry and desperate and likely not survive and in the meantime, her teats are full of milk and painful as she produces masses of milk for kittens she no longer has to suckle.
If I sound a trifle angry, you can bet I am.I am :censor: furious! This poor animal doesn't deserve the callous and cruel and unfeeling treatment she received at the hands of her owner. Her tiny unweaned kittens certainly didn't deserve to be taken off their sole source of food. No doubt by now they will be desperate and crying and hungry and totally bewildered, trying desperately to eat solid food and gain some nourishment from it, trying to stop the hunger pains, while Tabby suffers the pain of milk swollen teats , milk which her kittens need.
Don't try to tell me that the kittens were weaned because if they were, she would not be full of milk.
Still, hopefully they fetched a few quid eh?
Had you put them back with Tabby, I would have kept my word and returned them to you once they had been weaned at 10 weeks old.You didn't even do me the courtesy of PMing me back to said "get lost, I've sold them" or whatever has happened to them.
Britain a nation of animals lovers?? 
Pah!!!:censor:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh the poor thing sounds in a right state. I thought this was elisha's neighbours cat :? Or was that a lie?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG poor girlie. At least she has a forever home and someone who will help her throught this harshness. I hope she makes a full recovery and learns that not everyone in this world is like that. Its a shame that her only chance to have kittens was ruined by a quick buck or 2. That probably will never leave her now. .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hi fen, wonderful meetin you today :2thumb: 
this cat is in good hands now and will be loved, she was gorgeous and such a lovin nature despite her physical appearance, i hate the feeling of bones but still managed to give her a cuddle cos she was so friendly, would love to be kept updated fen nd hopefully you will get her fightin fit again


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Poor little mog


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bravo Fenny for taking on this poor cat! If anyone can help her, you can.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Gosh the poor thing sounds in a right state. I thought this was elisha's neighbours cat :? Or was that a lie?


 Well I understood Elisha bred it from one of her unspayed cats and 'gave' it to the neighbour. Or that's how the story went. Who can say for sure what the truth is. The only truth I know is that this is one severely neglected, malnourished young cat who's not only body is thin, but her skull is thin too. I mean when did you ever feel every single bone in a cat's body and think you were looking at some kind of long faced oriental cat when in reality the face looked long because she is skeletal.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hi fen, wonderful meetin you today :2thumb:
> this cat is in good hands now and will be loved, she was gorgeous and such a lovin nature despite her physical appearance, i hate the feeling of bones but still managed to give her a cuddle cos she was so friendly, would love to be kept updated fen nd hopefully you will get her fightin fit again


 Was brill meeting you both at long last. I shall be taking her for a proper check up to the vet on Monday and starting her off on a course of antibiotics tomorrow as I have a feeling she also has a kidney infection from the amount she drank here and Emma said she noticed she drank masses at hers last night.
Whomever this cat belonged to, they want a flipping slapping and banning from owning another cat ever again. It's nothing short of wicked, how she has been treated and I'm not easily shocked. I was shocked when I got her home and got a good look at her though.
If Elisha really gave this cat to her neighbour, I have to ask why and why, when she saw how badly treated she was, she never simply took her back again or reported the 'neighbour' or kidnapped her and had her spayed.
If it was my neighbour, there is no way I would simply do nothing and watch as it got thinner and thinner and had litter after litter of kittens which were torn from be before they were even weaned. But then my neighbours aren't animal abusers .


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well I understood Elisha bred it from one of her unspayed cats and 'gave' it to the neighbour. Or that's how the story went. Who can say for sure what the truth is. The only truth I know is that this is one severely neglected, malnourished young cat who's not only body is thin, but her skull is thin too. I mean when did you ever feel every single bone in a cat's body and think you were looking at some kind of long faced oriental cat when in reality the face looked long because she is skeletal.



Poor sod, going off the other threads Elisha has made she's been bred a hell of a lot of times..,I just wish people would blooming neuter their animals. I'm sorry but keeping a 'male kitten as they cost less' is possibly one of the most ridiculous things i've heard (well today at least). What will the 'neighbour' do when he becomes sexually mature, goes out impregnates all the local queens, possibly contracts something nasty and pee's all over her house? Will she get rid of that and get another? :bash:

Well she's in the best of places now so I just hope she improves and doesn't have anything nasty below the surface, considering she's never been vaccinated and has mated with what I presume are numerous toms, she's a very lucky cat if she doesn't have anything wrong, other than her shocking weight. Good luck with her fenny


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

will be postin pics of fenny tomorrow hehe, shes a pussy cat really :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll take some pictures tomorrow after she has rested and settled in and of course keep everyone up to speed on her progress and see what the vet says. The drinking is a little worrying as she sat and drank and drank for about 5 minutes solid. Still, we'll see what my vet has to say.
No animal deserve the life she seems to have had so far.
Still, that's all ion the past now. From now on in, things will be a whole lot better. Slowly slowly though as far as food is concerned as any animal so badly starved cannot cope with lots of food and anything too rich.
I honestly have no idea how she actually managed to carry kittens in her condition, let alone suckle them but she has literally taken the flesh from her own body to produce milk for the kittens bless her.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the reason i have handed her over into pams care is because when i assesed her myself i knew she had a hell of lot wrong with her which is out of my league tbh 

I knew she needed someone to take her on with experience an knowledge of what they were doing 

i know i have done the right thing in doing this and that tabby will get the best care ever with pam 

i have alot on my plate at the moment with other stuff and didnt want tabby to suffer more because of this as this poor girl has been through hell  

So im 100 % sure i made the right decision in taking her down to pam today


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> will be postin pics of fenny tomorrow hehe, shes a pussy cat really :lol2:


I told you not to tell anyone that.:bash:

I am mean and horrible and rude and nasty remember?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I told you not to tell anyone that.:bash:
> 
> I am mean and horrible and rude and nasty remember?


i know you did.............thats why im sayin it!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

we love yu fenny :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> the reason i have handed her over into pams care is because when i assesed her myself i knew she had a hell of lot wrong with her which is out of my league tbh
> 
> I knew she needed someone to take her on with experience an knowledge of what they were doing
> 
> ...


 Thanks Emma. I appreciate your faith in me.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Thanks Emma. I appreciate your faith in me.


 
i always have had faith in you :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know you did.............thats why im sayin it!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> we love yu fenny :flrt:


 oh gawd. I'm ruined. My bad reputation is now in tatters.
Ha!! nobody will believe you anyway. Everyone has seen how I post.
I'm the grumpy mean old fenwoman who hates everyone and is ancient and drives like a doddery old lady hehehe.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oh gawd. I'm ruined. My bad reputation is now in tatters.
> Ha!! nobody will believe you anyway. Everyone has seen how I post.
> I'm the grumpy mean old fenwoman who hates everyone and is ancient and drives like a doddery old lady hehehe.


 
OMG no i had to close my eyes at one point i couldnt watch :lol2:

you not doddery doddery you are not............your a pure speed demon in that 4 x 4 of yours :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oh gawd. I'm ruined. My bad reputation is now in tatters.
> Ha!! nobody will believe you anyway. Everyone has seen how I post.
> I'm the grumpy mean old fenwoman who hates everyone and is ancient and drives like a doddery old lady hehehe.



:lol2: To be honest, I think a lot of peoples problems on here, and various forums...is that when someone tells them like it is, it rings true, and they don't like that, so they get on the defensive. I wouldn't say you come across as rude...blunt and to the point yes, but tbh i'd rather that than people molly coddle others and an animal suffer because of it.

Didn't realise you had taken tabby in originally Em, you really are to kind.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oh gawd. I'm ruined. My bad reputation is now in tatters.
> Ha!! nobody will believe you anyway. Everyone has seen how I post.
> I'm the grumpy mean old fenwoman who hates everyone and is ancient and drives like a doddery old lady hehehe.


you know, someone used to say to me " keep death off the road.....let cat drive on the pavement"......i can think of someone else that applies to after todays escapade! :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bless her, poor little love, i've not often felt something where you could feel every ridge and bump under the skin...you know when i looked at you pam, and said have you FELT this!! and you just nodded, well, now you know what i meant..

truely shocking it has to be said, makes you wonder about people for sure..

good luck with her pam, i too am glad she got gotten down to you.

N


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nerys said:


> bless her, poor little love, i've not often felt something where you could feel every ridge and bump under the skin...you know when i looked at you pam, and said have you FELT this!! and you just nodded, well, now you know what i meant..
> 
> truely shocking it has to be said, makes you wonder about people for sure..
> 
> ...


 
good seein you again too nerys, had an absolutely fab time today n really needed it...... wonder what lovelies you will have next visit :flrt:
ps, crack in window was 2 ft longer when we got home than when we left!!!

autoglass gettin a call tomorrow!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know, someone used to say to me " keep death off the road.....let cat drive on the pavement"......i can think of someone else that applies to after todays escapade! :lol2:


 Well there was no pavement but I did drive on the verge but that was only to be helpful and provide lighting for the photoshoot.
p.s. hope your blindness has worn off a bit now. Sorry, I forgot about the extra lights on the front of my car hehehe.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> good seein you again too nerys, had an absolutely fab time today n really needed it...... wonder what lovelies you will have next visit :flrt:
> ps, crack in window was 2 ft longer when we got home than when we left!!!
> 
> autoglass gettin a call tomorrow!


 Hehe <chants> we saw Cat's crack....we saw Cat's crack <chants>


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well there was no pavement but I did drive on the verge but that was only to be helpful and provide lighting for the photoshoot.
> p.s. hope your blindness has worn off a bit now. Sorry, I forgot about the extra lights on the front of my car hehehe.


 
extra lights?? they could be used to light up a :censor: football pitch!
**still starin like a rabbit caught in the headlights**

righto my lovelies, feedin time for the nocturnals n off to bed for me xxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> :lol2: To be honest, I think a lot of peoples problems on here, and various forums...is that when someone tells them like it is, it rings true, and they don't like that, so they get on the defensive. I wouldn't say you come across as rude...blunt and to the point yes, but tbh i'd rather that than people molly coddle others and an animal suffer because of it.
> 
> Didn't realise you had taken tabby in originally Em, you really are to kind.


 
yeah katie it was me that took her in  she was supposed to be coming with 2 kittens but............they never appeared 

elisha told me that when she went to pick tabby up that her owner had already homed all the kittens and they were 5 wks old 

so god knows whats happened to the poor lil mites


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Hehe <chants> we saw Cat's crack....we saw Cat's crack <chants>


 
Noooooooo you have done it again i spat my tea yet again lauging :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah katie it was me that took her in  she was supposed to be coming with 2 kittens but............they never appeared
> 
> elisha told me that when she went to pick tabby up that her owner had already homed all the kittens and they were 5 wks old
> 
> so god knows whats happened to the poor lil mites



 poor little things must be distraught  I don't understand some people I really don't :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> poor little things must be distraught  I don't understand some people I really don't :bash:


 
Nopes and the worst part is tabby is such a loving affectionate lil kitty too  and so pretty as well


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> Noooooooo you have done it again i spat my tea yet again lauging :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol, the floor has dried out now you will be glad to know!

cat, was lovely to see you both, and dom, again, whiff and teyah hunted all over for dom after he was whisked away!

will get my contribution to the pics sorted tomoz, for now, i too am off to bed for once! in the 7c bedroom! would be warmer sleeping on the rep room floor!

Hugs to all

N


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Noooooooo you have done it again i spat my tea yet again lauging :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oooooopsie:blush::lol2:
at least it didn't go all over my bag this time. You really ought to get that nose seen to as I don't think it's quite right the way it shoots liquid out like a fountain you know (looks concerned).
Have you thought about a couple of little corks???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, the floor has dried out now you will be glad to know!
> 
> cat, was lovely to see you both, and dom, again, whiff and teyah hunted all over for dom after he was whisked away!
> 
> ...


 
well was only fair i left the meerkats something nice :lol2::lol2:
lol the rep room is lovely an warm you could always cuddle in with the coaties too they would keep you warm hee hee or get in kaimi's nest he built :lol2:

Nite nite hun 

xxxxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oooooopsie:blush::lol2:
> at least it didn't go all over my bag this time. You really ought to get that nose seen to as I don't think it's quite right the way it shoots liquid out like a fountain you know (looks concerned).
> Have you thought about a couple of little corks???


 

Hmmm im thinking corking may be the best option tbh :no1::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

night from me too folks.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nitey nite fenny 

x x x x


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no poor Tabby, I hope she gets the all clear from the vet, how is she today?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fenwoman, you are a saint! 

I hope Tabby begins to improve very soon. With your love and care i'm sure she will. I don't know this Elisha person but i hope they are very ashamed of themselves. My other cat, Fizz (who cost me nearly £400 quid at the vets then ran off) had a litter of kittens and i wouldn't let them go until they were 12 weeks. I was determined to give them the best start in life, surely that's what all pet owners want?! Obviously not...


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

It is terrible what this poor cat has suffered, I don't want to think about the fact you can feel all her bones :sad:

She is certainly in the best place for recovery with Fenwoman, and well done to Emma for taking her in in the first place. Fingers crossed for the vets tomorrow.

Jo


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

The poor little mite. I hope she gets on ok at the vets at least he will be able to give her something to dry up her milk. In the mean time try giving her a hot watter bottle to lay on, the warmth might ease her discomfort a bit, I did this for one of my cats who lost her only kitten.

The two I've taken in wher a bit underweight but nothing compared to poor Tabby. I'm still feeding them 4 times a day on fresh chicken and rice as ordinary cat food is too rich.

You don't drive a Land Rover by any chance....Had a chuckle about the bright lights, reminded me of my old Discovery, 6 spotlights on the roof and 2 on the front, made dark country lanes look like daylight. They were on a switch so you could have them come on with main beam if you wanted to, but sometimes I would forget to switch them off and blind people when I flashed them for leaving there main beams on...oops...


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done, the cat couldn't be in a better place! Hopefully she will blossom in your care. 
Is it likely that she is drinking loads because she is producing so much milk? I hope it's just that and not kidneys. Good luck with her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well done Pam, Emma, Cat & Ditta for helping this poor cat. Some people shouldnt ever own animals. My first rescue Persian had been used as a breeding machine then they didnt want her anymore aged 8 years.She had a litter of 4 kittens aged 5 weeks old and the woman wouldnt let me take her kittens at all even if I would give her them back when older.She wouldnt keep the Mum with them at hers either. In the end she sold them aged 5 weeks and 2 died 1 came into the rescue with problems at 10 months and we dont know what happened to the last one. Porche lived with me until she was put to sleep aged 15 years. Some bloody people:bash: I do hope she has nothing serious wrong with her, please keep us updated. Well done Pam for taking responsibility for her:notworthy:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor puddy tat  And poor little'uns, too!!! I truly hope she thrives now that she's in caring hands!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Hehe <chants> we saw Cat's crack....we saw Cat's crack <chants>


LMAO yeah and ya loved it!!! hehe, its not just my crack, its Dittas crack too!! which will get fixed today hopefully if she can drag herself out of bed :lol2: she very tired from yesterday



Nerys said:


> lol, the floor has dried out now you will be glad to know!
> 
> cat, was lovely to see you both, and dom, again, whiff and teyah hunted all over for dom after he was whisked away!


 
Well Dom decided he was bisexual cos on the way home he started humpin Emmas new lad, then when we dropped her off he was like " where has everyone gone?!?" we then gave him a box of straw to hide in when we got home and he pulled it all out! i think he thought " im sure i left a skunk in here somewhere!" so now the hunt is on for a friend for him. Doesnt have to be a baby as the sooner the better!! he misses his fwends alweady


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

eek that sounds awful! well done fenwoman! get those pics up, and call the RSPCA!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Well done Pam, Emma, Cat & Ditta for helping this poor cat. Some people shouldnt ever own animals. My first rescue Persian had been used as a breeding machine then they didnt want her anymore aged 8 years.She had a litter of 4 kittens aged 5 weeks old and the woman wouldnt let me take her kittens at all even if I would give her them back when older.She wouldnt keep the Mum with them at hers either. In the end she sold them aged 5 weeks and 2 died 1 came into the rescue with problems at 10 months and we dont know what happened to the last one. Porche lived with me until she was put to sleep aged 15 years. Some bloody people:bash: I do hope she has nothing serious wrong with her, please keep us updated. Well done Pam for taking responsibility for her:notworthy:


 
Shell pam aint eggagerating when she says she is a skeleton................

though she did think i was lol when i was telling her via msn about her 

i was gutted when i got a good look at her and felt and saw how bad she was 

thats why i knew i had to take her down to pam as pam knows what she is doing with animals so sick 

not to mention all that i have on my plate i didnt want to jeopardise her recovery and i knew that she would be 2000% cared for and pampered like the princess she is by pam 

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


hows the lil princess doing today pam ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well she had a peaceful night. Is very quiet. Very affectionate. She is in a large dog cage in the scullery where the cats sleep and eat at present until the kitchen is done with the rayburn/cat tummy warmer is installed. That way, shee feels safe and can watch the rest of the cats and I can be sure that the big feral who sometimes visits in the evening, won't bully her as he isn't the full ticket mentally.
I took some pics this morning but thanks to her beautiful seal tabby markings, the full extent of her plight is hard to see so I have put arrows to guide your eye to what I mean. You really need hands on to get the full awful effect.

Taken from above showing hip bones you can hang coffee mugs off.Note, behind hop bones how hollow her flanks are. No nicely rounded hips and bottom like the rest of my cats.









this taken on the counter where she was looking to see if there was any tinned food left. Note scrawny very thin neck. I can span it with my first finger and thumb and still have plenty of space around. Then those huigh cheekbones aren't high cheekbones, they are where there is no fat on her face and no cheeks, just skin and fur stretched over her skull. And again, those hip bones.










and another of her face. Long slim oriental siamese type face? Nope, just the outline of her skull with no flesh, just skin stretched over it. Good job the RSPCA never saw this poor girl as there would have been a prosecution and bloody rightly so IMO. As I said, I've seen a lot and am not easily shocked. I could have cried for her when I got her home and went over here properly.








She weighs just over 1kg!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> eek that sounds awful! well done fenwoman! get those pics up, and call the RSPCA!


 The RSPCA will not be involved as I have still no clear idea as to who really owns the cat so there won't be a prosecution brought if those concerned (i.e. Elisha and her 'neighbour' deny ownership). They will take her from me and knowing the RSPCA from the telly programmes I see, will say "sadly, poor tabby was far too sick and thin to be able to be saved. Sadly she was PTS to save further suffering" so no, she is here, she is safe and she will recover and become a fat contented spayed girl who spends her days hunting in the fields, and her nights hogging the best spot in front of the rayburn oven.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well she had a peaceful night. Is very quiet. Very affectionate. She is in a large dog cage in the scullery where the cats sleep and eat at present until the kitchen is done with the rayburn/cat tummy warmer is installed. That way, shee feels safe and can watch the rest of the cats and I can be sure that the big feral who sometimes visits in the evening, won't bully her as he isn't the full ticket mentally.
> I took some pics this morning but thanks to her beautiful seal tabby markings, the full extent of her plight is hard to see so I have put arrows to guide your eye to what I mean. You really need hands on to get the full awful effect.
> 
> Taken from above showing hip bones you can hang coffee mugs off.Note, behind hop bones how hollow her flanks are. No nicely rounded hips and bottom like the rest of my cats.
> ...


 
Bear in mind with the weight thats her full of milk too  so thats adding to her weight 

if she didnt have the milk then she would be less 

she is a 2 yr old cat thats completly effortless to pick up you could pick her up with your lil finger she is that light 

As pam said without seeing her and feeling her you cant tell the full extent of how thin she is 

its hearbreaking running your hands over her body as pam, nerys and cat felt last night too


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor girl!! You can really see it in her face...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> She weighs just over 1kg!!


what sares em here is that Minu the one i fostered weighed 2.5 when i got her! and she was horribly thin.














fenwoman said:


> The RSPCA will not be involved as I have still no clear idea as to who really owns the cat so there won't be a prosecution brought if those concerned (i.e. Elisha and her 'neighbour' deny ownership). They will take her from me and knowing the RSPCA from the telly programmes I see, will say "sadly, poor tabby was far too sick and thin to be able to be saved. Sadly she was PTS to save further suffering" so no, she is here, she is safe and she will recover and become a fat contented spayed girl who spends her days hunting in the fields, and her nights hogging the best spot in front of the rayburn oven.


fair enough, well done for taking her on, she is beautiful cat, lovely mrrkings!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know from experiance that seeing photos is not like getting hands on. What you see wont show the full extent of her emaciation. Poor little girl whoever owned this cat should be shot for letting her get to this state. So glad she is warm and safe with you Pam. Lets hope she recovers well and can spend the rest of her days living a full and happy life under Pams loving care.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

bloody hell, you can really see in the pic of her face how terribly thin she is. :censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Just found this thread - visiting family preventing me from getting access to my computer again!!!

1Kg is a frightening weight for any adult cat. My kittens weighed that at 9 weeks, so that should give everyone an idea of how emaciated this queen actually is!

Obviously I've no idea how many kittens she carried, but the problem is that when an animal is pregnant, the babies take what they need and what is left is what the mother gets! Obviously this girl hasn't been fed anywhere near sufficient food to sustain the kittens, let alone be able to feed them once they arrived. All her food and energy will have gone into the growing kittens and then milk production, leaving nothing to sustain her - poor wee bag of bones that she is!

Well done Fenny for taking her on and I'm sure that you'll get her right eventually with lots of TLC. She's a beautiful classic tabby with gorgeous marking and I'm sure she will turn into a real beauty once she's back in full healthy condition.

Emma, I take it this is the queen you were going to pm me about?

I hope she's OK and please keep us updated Fenny?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Just found this thread - visiting family preventing me from getting access to my computer again!!!
> 
> 1Kg is a frightening weight for any adult cat. My kittens weighed that at 9 weeks, so that should give everyone an idea of how emaciated this queen actually is!
> 
> ...


 
yes hun she was i did send you an essay but somehow you only got a quote of that you put back to me 

i knew this was more than i could handle an was going to nerys yest so fenny said to take her down 

im so glad i did as i know she is in the right place to be brought back to health and sorted out


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just for an idea... Bindi weighs over a kilo and she was in a bad state when I got her... She's still tiny compared to kittens her age.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

my george was one of 5 very poorly kittens i hand reared 2 died but 3 survived he is about 6 months old and tiny still ,he is about the size of a 12 week kitten he was about 2-3 weeks old when i got him

congrats on helping this kitty :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Just found this thread - visiting family preventing me from getting access to my computer again!!!
> 
> 1Kg is a frightening weight for any adult cat. My kittens weighed that at 9 weeks, so that should give everyone an idea of how emaciated this queen actually is!
> 
> ...


 I will of course post updates if anything changes with her. Once she starts looking more like a cat and less like a mini fur covered hat rack, I'll be able to do before and after pics.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

she looks just like one of mine, charlie, only charlie looks how this wee lass SHOULD look. i will never understand how some people can be so cruel. how could this pair sit down for dinner every night knowing this poor wee cat was starving!!! and to take her babies so young is unforgiveable. personally i would like to string them up. but as you say fenwoman the rspca would just take her and thats unthinkable. good luck with her. my fingers are crossed everything turns out ok for the wee lass healthwise. i know she has a good home now.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I felt physically sick when I read this. Not because of the cat, this has now got a caring loving home. I felt sick for those poor kittens. I do hope they were old enough to survive or if not the people who have got them know what they are doing.

Most of our cats have had neglected backgrounds, I wonder why I prefer animals to people ?.

Good luck Fenwoman.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> I felt physically sick when I read this. Not because of the cat, this has now got a caring loving home. I felt sick for those poor kittens. I do hope they were old enough to survive or if not the people who have got them know what they are doing.
> 
> Most of our cats have had neglected backgrounds, I wonder why I prefer animals to people ?.
> 
> Good luck Fenwoman.


 

I totally agree with you 


i did try and get 2 of the 5 kittens brought with her but like i have said 

elisha told me when she went to pick up tabby that the owner had homed them already  

she said they were 5 wks old but i dont believe the owner for 1 second because of how full tabby was of milk...............noway were those kittens weaned off mums milk and thats my opinion


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't post very often, I tend to read and lurk but I just wanted to say what stars Fenwoman (and emmaj) are.
Fenny (hope you don't mind me shortening your name :blush: ) thank god there are people like you that will take these poor animals in and are able to help them get back to how they should be :notworthy:
I've always thought that your posts have been blunt and to the point and exactly what I wanted to say! You stand up for the animals and speak up as they can't so bless you for that.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

She has an appointment at the vet this afternoon at 5.15PM so I'll let everyone know what the result is. Also taking Gonzo my rat who looks to have sore eyes, plus a couple of me new mice which appear to have mites and getting a quote for Ursa to be parted from his nuts and asking about something called Tardaks to help reduce the feral tom cat's aggression. Hey ho, I've only just paid off a whopping vet bill. Here's me thinking I was on the home run and back into the black with my bank.:lol2:
Can't moan though as there are not many who are able to pare down and economise as I can especially now I tore the heating out and have my open fire and hopefully the rayburn in too soon. I can scavenge for wood and scrap pallets and heat the place for nowt and since I cook and bake from scratch I eat well for pennies.
Poor Tabitha has the runs now who means I'm forever cleaning her litter pan. She isn't drinking as much and appears to be contented enough. I have been giving her cat biscuits ad-lib and twice a day a tablespoon of tinned cat food.
Once she is wormed that should help.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Tardak shouldn't help if the tom has already been neutered... It is just a testosterone supressor, I think...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Poor Tabitha has the runs now who means I'm forever cleaning her litter pan. She isn't drinking as much and appears to be contented enough. I have been giving her cat biscuits ad-lib and twice a day a tablespoon of tinned cat food.
> Once she is wormed that should help.


That's also probably to do with the fact that she's now being fed decent food and her digestive system can't take it properly yet.

Good luck at the vets! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's also probably to do with the fact that she's now being fed decent food and her digestive system can't take it properly yet.
> 
> Good luck at the vets! :2thumb:


 
yeah thats true she was eating go cat complete here for the couple of days i had her here she loved it bless her lew put a bowl at the bottom of his bed for her as thats where she would curl up :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Tardak shouldn't help if the tom has already been neutered... It is just a testosterone supressor, I think...


 oh poo then. Perhaps he just needs a lobotomy. Or maybe a little 'balancing' as some of the farmers say around here.
And how do you 'balance' an animal which has aggression? The same way you get your car wheels balanced. You insert a bit of lead! (shotgun pellets)
Sorry, real black humour out here in the fens and no, I wouldn't dream of shooting Bertie. But boy he is going to get him bum smacked the next time he gets me with both tooth and claw.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could try the Zylkene, which has been used by someone else on this forum to calm down an excitable biting cat. It's not a prescription drug and you can buy it over the internet.

Not that I'm suggesting this cat's problem is over-excitability!! More likely he's just screwed up through lack of socialisation with humans!


----------



## karibum (Aug 28, 2008)

I use zylkene for my cat who gets very stresed at going to the vets ie hissing growling and lashing out at the vet and me. it has made a huge difference!

Good luck with the wee poorly cat ................. I can't imagine what a 1kg cat feels like........ mine is a big boy at 9kg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea








Premier Citizen








Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: Manchester
Posts: 2,162 
 









Tardak shouldn't help if the tom has already been neutered... It is just a testosterone supressor, I think...





fenwoman said:


> oh poo then. Perhaps he just needs a lobotomy. Or maybe a little 'balancing' as some of the farmers say around here.
> And how do you 'balance' an animal which has aggression? The same way you get your car wheels balanced. You insert a bit of lead! (shotgun pellets)
> Sorry, real black humour out here in the fens and no, I wouldn't dream of shooting Bertie. But boy he is going to get him bum smacked the next time he gets me with both tooth and claw.


TARDAK does work we have used it at The Sanctuary for years. When a mature cat is castrated it can take a long time for the brain receptors to realise that the testosterone level has dropped. TARDAK helps the receptors to realise that the main cause of testosterone has gone. Basically it is an anti male hormone. Please try it Pam its great. Our vet has spoken to the makers of TARDAK at great length about this drug and in their trials they proved it worked. We use it with great success and it stops aggression and fighting


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oh poo then. Perhaps he just needs a lobotomy. Or maybe a little 'balancing' as some of the farmers say around here.
> And how do you 'balance' an animal which has aggression? The same way you get your car wheels balanced. You insert a bit of lead! (shotgun pellets)
> Sorry, real black humour out here in the fens and no, I wouldn't dream of shooting Bertie. But boy he is going to get him bum smacked the next time he gets me with both tooth and claw.


 
Cuz I think it is used to see if neutering will help... I know if you've got an agressive male rat and you are contemplating neutering, they suggest trying a couple tardak injections to see if it is hormonal and neutering will help.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> TARDAK does work we have used it at The Sanctuary for years. When a mature cat is castrated it can take a long time for the brain receptors to realise that the testosterone level has dropped. TARDAK helps the receptors to realise that the main cause of testosterone has gone. Basically it is an anti male hormone. Please try it Pam its great. Our vet has spoken to the makers of TARDAK at great length about this drug and in their trials they proved it worked. We use it with great success and it stops aggression and fighting



I agree with Shell.
I have a friend who runs a rescue and uses it along with neutering on most of the male bull breeds he gets in due to them all being very male in the head..lol it works wonders.

I hope your new girl is feeling better really soon!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We cross posted then, Shell  I didn't know that's how it worked... Was only guessing since it has been suggested to try it BEFORE I put a rat through the op to see if that was the cause.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think its a bit like double castration but this alters the brain which is why its called chemical castration I think LOL Never tried it on its own but it works great alongside late castration


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

sorry fen Iv only just seen this and I no weve had our differences in the past but I just wanted to say well done....this poor poor baby sounds in such a state I couldn cope with the thought of any of my babies ending up like that!!  Goodluck at the vets & I hope that all her problems are easily correctable xx


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't usually post here..... but poor wee cat:sad: hellish that someone could allow a cat to suffer like that.:notworthy:to Fenwoman and Emmaj for helping the wee cat.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I think its a bit like double castration but this alters the brain which is why its called chemical castration I think LOL Never tried it on its own but it works great alongside late castration


 
I gotcha!! :2thumb: Learn somethign new every day!! :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Good luck at the vets Pam hope all goes well for the patients:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Right. Been back from the vet for the last hour. Upshot is, today's bill for her was £28. This includes the consult, a wormer plus a weeks worth of Synulox antibiotics as her temperature was quite high. She is also booked in on Friday to be spayed. Dave said she'll be fine despite her teats still being full, and I trust him. That will be another £49.
Gonzo the rat and his sore looking eyes was all in my imagination lol, but all the mice I got on Saturday have lice so I have to treat every single rodent in the room. That means around 25 mice, 8 rats, 4 hamsters, 6 guinea pigs and the rabbit. Poo:cussing:
I'll ivomec them all tonight and then again in 2 weeks time. That was another tenner gone. These free animals are sure expensive!!!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive been checkin on here for the last half an hour lol!!
oh dear thats a nightmare bout the rodents..gona take you a while to get through all them.
Not to bad news bout Tabby though....I was wondering if she would have more underlying issues due to her condition....thankgod you got her before she deteriorated anymore xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> Ive been checkin on here for the last half an hour lol!!
> oh dear thats a nightmare bout the rodents..gona take you a while to get through all them.
> Not to bad news bout Tabby though....I was wondering if she would have more underlying issues due to her condition....thankgod you got her before she deteriorated anymore xx


 I'm not too worried about doing the rodents. I'll just pick up each mouse, one drop on it's back and pop it into an empty RUB. When I've done them all, tip them back into their cage and start on the next lot of mice. The rats and hamsters are bigger and easier to handle as are the guinea pigs and rabbit.
It's just a bit frustrating that I wasn't told about them really so I could have had the option to say "no thanks":lol2:
I knew that Tabitha would need spaying but I had hoped it could be done in a month or so as I've only just finished paying the last vet bill. Hey ho, ain't life grand :whistling2:
At least she's been wormed (probably for the first time in her life) and that vile flea collar has been cut off, and she is on antibiotics and will be spayed . She can then just concentrate on putting some flesh on her bones.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I so wish I could offer to help with her bills bless her...sounds like she could do with it poor girl....why did her flea collar have 2 b cut off??? couldn it have just been unbuckled??
You'll have to put some piccies up soon so we can watch her transformation


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> I so wish I could offer to help with her bills bless her...sounds like she could do with it poor girl....why did her flea collar have 2 b cut off??? couldn it have just been unbuckled??
> You'll have to put some piccies up soon so we can watch her transformation


 I couldn't get it unbuckled. She was getting upset. So it was quicker to cut it off. They are horrible things and full of nasty chemicals and should never be used on nursing mothers in any case. Bleddy stupid previous owners. I hope they get a nasty dose of scabies of the groin and armpit.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

oh bless her!! It really has been 1 stress after another for her hasnt it!!  Still least you no she is going to be happy and well looked after from now on.....not in the same league but my candy had fleas, worms, ear mites, very "undergrown" according to vet, eye infection and scratched eye lenses at the time I took her on and she is doin great now.....and I no this girlie "tabby" will thrive in ur care!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh dear Pam all them rodents LOL.Poor Tabitha I hope she feels better soon. At The sanctuary we often spay cats full of milk and have NEVER had any problems with them. (People sell the kittens and dump mum on us:bash. Maybe the previous owners already have some disease that rotted the brain......... or maybe they never had one to start with. Very strange that Elisha has failed to comment on this thread..................................................... Did you ask about TARDAK and how much to have Ursas bits(bigs) off


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Pam all them rodents LOL.Poor Tabby I hope she feels better soon. At The sanctuary we often spay cats full of milk and have NEVER had any problems with them. (People sell the kittens and dump mum on us:bash


 I must admit I was a bit worried about all the engorged blood vessels from her full teats but I have the utmost faith in Dave. I use 2 vets for enutering. Anything I'm concerned about go to Dave and costs me twice as much, and anything young, fit and healthy, goes to the other vet 18 miles away for a rock bottom price. Ursa is also going on Friday to have a 'nut job'. At this rate, I'm going to have to go and 'swing my handbag' down the docks hehehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Oh dear Pam all them rodents LOL.Poor Tabitha I hope she feels better soon. At The sanctuary we often spay cats full of milk and have NEVER had any problems with them. (People sell the kittens and dump mum on us:bash. Maybe the previous owners already have some disease that rotted the brain......... or maybe they never had one to start with. Very strange that Elisha has failed to comment on this thread..................................................... Did you ask about TARDAK and how much to have Ursas bits(bigs) off


 
Oops Ive edited my post since you read it:whistling2: LOL maybe we should swing handbags together Ha Ha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I must admit I was a bit worried about all the engorged blood vessels from her full teats but I have the utmost faith in Dave. I use 2 vets for enutering. Anything I'm concerned about go to Dave and costs me twice as much, and anything young, fit and healthy, goes to the other vet 18 miles away for a rock bottom price. Ursa is also going on Friday to have a 'nut job'. At this rate, I'm going to have to go and 'swing my handbag' down the docks hehehe


 
you are one sexy lady so you should be okies :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Im so glad that she is on her road to recovery now pam thank you so much for taking her on and sorting her she is a very lucky kitty and im sure she will look like a normal healthy beautiful cat in no time :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you are one sexy lady so you should be okies :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


It'll be grab-a-granny night then hehe. Plus the only boats which come in are eastern European ones and the sailors all have massive beer bellies, 5 o'clock shadow and wear string vets with thich black bristly chest hair poking through. I'll have to shut my eyes and think of.......................vet bills :lol2::lol2::lol2:



> Im so glad that she is on her road to recovery now pam thank you so much for taking her on and sorting her she is a very lucky kitty and im sure she will look like a normal healthy beautiful cat in no time


 She'll be fine in time. This is just the beginning for her.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oops Ive edited my post since you read it:whistling2: LOL maybe we should swing handbags together Ha Ha


 lol. Forgot completely to ask about TARDAK and it's going to cost £140 for Ursa's op'. That works out at £70 per bollock!!! Dearer than flipping caviar.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wonderful........ Eastern delight


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Wonderful........ Eastern delight


The very thought is about enough to send me to, 'bat for the other side':blush:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds awful and i hope the cat is ok, sounds like she is in good hands.

No offence but I just done understand why things like this a spread across the forum, surely this would be better sorted away from the forum?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you think fennys got a job on her hands....... we're now gunna have to treat about 200 rodents just in case we brought any in!!! seen as my new rats mice n multis came from the same place then its highly likely we have them too :bash: looks like a fun day for me when im off


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It'll be grab-a-granny night then hehe. Plus the only boats which come in are eastern European ones and the sailors all have massive beer bellies, 5 o'clock shadow and wear string vets with thich black bristly chest hair poking through. I'll have to shut my eyes and think of.......................vet bills :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be fine in time. This is just the beginning for her.


 

LOL that so made me chuckle and i dint have a drink in my hand wahoooooooo:lol2:


yes she has along way to go but she will get there with you pam hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

retri said:


> Sounds awful and i hope the cat is ok, sounds like she is in good hands.
> 
> No offence but I just done understand why things like this a spread across the forum, surely this would be better sorted away from the forum?


its a case of neglect and a learning curve for others too 


this is why not enough gets done about cases like this because people want to keep them hush hush................so as not to hurt peoples feelings 

well i think the animal comes first an people had a right to know what a darn state she was in


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> That works out at £70 per bollock!!! Dearer than flipping caviar.


hahahaha that made me choke on my coffee!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you think fennys got a job on her hands....... we're now gunna have to treat about 200 rodents just in case we brought any in!!! seen as my new rats mice n multis came from the same place then its highly likely we have them too :bash: looks like a fun day for me when im off


 
eeeeeeeeeeeks cat  poor you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> hahahaha that made me choke on my coffee!!


 
did it come out your nose mouth an eyes ????


see aint just me she does this too fenny your spreading my party trick about :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Is this the cat that Elisha said a while ago that she was worried about, but it belonged to her neighbour?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

retri said:


> Sounds awful and i hope the cat is ok, sounds like she is in good hands.
> 
> No offence but I just done understand why things like this a spread across the forum, surely this would be better sorted away from the forum?


 Which bit do you think is offensive or upsetting and needs being removed from the forum?
I'm not sure I understand why you have a problem?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Is this the cat that Elisha said a while ago that she was worried about, but it belonged to her neighbour?


 
yeps she is she tried to bring 2 of the kittens too but when she went to get tabby the neighbour told her that she had homed them allready at 5 wks


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> did it come out your nose mouth an eyes ????
> 
> 
> see aint just me she does this too fenny your spreading my party trick about :lol2:


hahaha no em sadly im not as entertaining as u....I dnt think I could get it to come outta my eyes lmao

Cant believe the babies were homed at 5 weeks!!! Thats awful!! kitties r nowhere near ready at that age!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you think fennys got a job on her hands....... we're now gunna have to treat about 200 rodents just in case we brought any in!!! seen as my new rats mice n multis came from the same place then its highly likely we have them too :bash: looks like a fun day for me when im off



Hehe, were all your mice boys too? out of that whole tub full, only 6 or 8 were females. All the rest males :lol2::lol2::lol2:
But they are very cute, lice or no lice.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Hehe, were all your mice boys too? out of that whole tub full, only 6 or 8 were females. All the rest males :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> But they are very cute, lice or no lice.


aye, about 9 out of 14 of ours are males


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeps she is she tried to bring 2 of the kittens too but when she went to get tabby the neighbour told her that she had homed them allready at 5 wks



bloody hell wasn't she saying about them ages ago? personally i could not have waited to go and get her, i would have just got her out of there, pregnant or with tiny kittens or not :censor:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about this poor mog, I went to see some kittens a few months ago and we saw a very tiny black kitten that was only 4 weeks old and when asked i was told had been away from its mother for 14 days, they said adult wet cat food was passing straight through and couldnt work out why, of course alarm bells went off, i tried offering advice but got foul looks, if i could have done I'd have taken her in.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> hahaha no em sadly im not as entertaining as u....I dnt think I could get it to come outta my eyes lmao
> 
> Cant believe the babies were homed at 5 weeks!!! Thats awful!! kitties r nowhere near ready at that age!!


 
darn we could have become a double act an made fenny her fortunes :no1::lol2:


yeah i know so sad about the kittys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> bloody hell wasn't she saying about them ages ago? personally i could not have waited to go and get her, i would have just got her out of there, pregnant or with tiny kittens or not :censor:


 
yeah i know 

i suppose it was hard for elisha in a way trying to keep the neighbour sweet so she could get her hands on tabby 

its a shame she couldn have got the kittens too though


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know
> 
> i suppose it was hard for elisha in a way trying to keep the neighbour sweet so she could get her hands on tabby
> 
> its a shame she couldn have got the kittens too though


sad thing is those poor babies will have problems now


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Is this the cat that Elisha said a while ago that she was worried about, but it belonged to her neighbour?


 Yes, this is the one. I don't think her 'neighbour' is a RFUK forum member. Perhaps Elisha will relay all the salient points to her and give her the gist of what I think about her. It was originally Elisha's cat. At least she had the mother and didn't get her spayed and then gave the kitten to an abusive neighbour who didn't spay this female either. Sound really considerate an caring animal owners do these 'neighbours'. Anyway, after a couple of litters, never being fed quite enough food to enable her to carry kittens and keep some bodyweight on, she has landed here. Minus her latest litter of kittens which have been removed from her despite the fact that they are not weaned and depsite my sending Elisha a PM begging her to get the kittens so they can stay on mum until they are weaned.(I haven't had a reply yet)
So there we have it. One forum member gets a female cat, doesn't bother spaying, gives (or sells) kittens to uncaring neighbours to neglect and half starve, until she weighs just over a kilo, then takes the latest litter off mum despite them not being weaned and gives (probably sells) them away for the cycle to start again.
So which bit did you think was too awful to be posted publically? Should I not have mentioned it? Shall I keep quiet in future about forum members who arent acting responsibly about thier pets, in order to keep up the illusion that all RFUKers are wonderful people and nobody on RFUK might every be anything other than perfect?
I'd have to be struck dumb or sew my lips shut before that happened.
Elisha has the right to come and put her opinion forward but she has chosen not to. That is her right. Just as it is my right to say that whomever allowed this cat to get into this condition, wants a bleddy swift kick up the pants :bash:
Someone somewhere wasn't responsible, and as a result, I am nearly £100 worse off as I try to make amends to the cat for another human being's failings.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah i know
> 
> i suppose it was hard for elisha in a way trying to keep the neighbour sweet so she could get her hands on tabby
> 
> its a shame she couldn have got the kittens too though


 Perhaps Elisha will let me have the neighbour's details so that I can report them to the RSPCA and hopefully get them prosecuted. My vet will back me up with a report as he was shocked when he saw her.
I wonder why she gave the cat to them in the first place, or never got her out of the horrible situation before now when she had previous litters as this isn't her first litter. She has been a kitten breeding machine. Not sure how Elisha knows how old the kittens are though. If my neighbours had a litter of kittens, I don't think I would know exactly when they were born. Judging by the amount of milk she still has, those kittens were not weaned, and I suspect, were also not as old as 5 weeks.That, I'm afraid, is plain, outright animal abuse.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Im sorry but I would have made sure ppl wer publicly aware as well....isnt it better that ppl no the truth and learn from it???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> Im sorry but I would have made sure ppl wer publicly aware as well....isnt it better that ppl no the truth and learn from it???


totally agree nat : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps Elisha will let me have the neighbour's details so that I can report them to the RSPCA and hopefully get them prosecuted. My vet will back me up with a report as he was shocked when he saw her.
> I wonder why she gave the cat to them in the first place, or never got her out of the horrible situation before now when she had previous litters as this isn't her first litter. She has been a kitten breeding machine. Not sure how Elisha knows how old the kittens are though. If my neighbours had a litter of kittens, I don't think I would know exactly when they were born. Judging by the amount of milk she still has, those kittens were not weaned, and I suspect, were also not as old as 5 weeks.That, I'm afraid, is plain, outright animal abuse.


 
i do wonder that too hopefully she will read whats been said on here and maybes give you the information that you reqiure to form a case for prosecution


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> lol. Forgot completely to ask about TARDAK and it's going to cost £140 for Ursa's op'. That works out at £70 per bollock!!! Dearer than flipping caviar.


Maybe you could rustle up a yummy meal with em, maybe basil and garlic in a tomatoe sauce


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you could rustle up a yummy meal with em, maybe basil and garlic in a tomatoe sauce


ok now thats gross!!! lmfao!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, feed them back to ursa!!

also.. FYI..

*Elisha Metcalf







 *

*Super Citizen*



Send Message








User Lists








 *Last Activity: 01-01-2009 09:44 PM* 


N


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nat said:


> ok now thats gross!!! lmfao!!


It is a bit isnt it:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nat said:


> ok now thats gross!!! lmfao!!


 
LOL aint they a delicacey in some places :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are indeed emma..

rory has eaten two types he says.. out in malaysia, Ram's and Goats he thinks..

i asked if they were tasty, he said they were more chewy, like the eyes too. they did not tell them they were eating balls until after they had had them (although the eyes were a bit more obvious needless to say)

((yik))

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> they are indeed emma..
> 
> rory has eaten two types he says.. out in malaysia, Ram's and Goats he thinks..
> 
> ...


 
LOL yeah total yik hee hee 

makes you think about them having to eat them raw in im a celeb :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Now I really feel sick. The thought of eyeballs..YUK............Goes off to puke


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we dissected them at school for biology 

the best bit was borrowing a couple, and removing the back of someones locker, then mounting them on pencils so when they opened it from the front, there they were, staring back at them..

oh the laughs we had..

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Now I really feel sick. The thought of eyeballs..YUK............Goes off to puke


 
LOL awwwww shell does ya wanna bucket ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> we dissected them at school for biology
> 
> the best bit was borrowing a couple, and removing the back of someones locker, then mounting them on pencils so when they opened it from the front, there they were, staring back at them..
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOL we dint do them we had heart an lungs 

how boring :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe you could rustle up a yummy meal with em, maybe basil and garlic in a tomatoe sauce


perhaps I could get the vet nurse to save me all the balls over the course of a week or so, then marinade them, put them on kebab sticks and have a little stall by the A17 selling them? I might not have to go and swing me 'andbag then.:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> perhaps I could get the vet nurse to save me all the balls over the course of a week or so, then marinade them, put them on kebab sticks and have a little stall by the A17 selling them? I might not have to go and swing me 'andbag then.:lol2:


 
LOLOLOL Oh shizer lol you got me again i have fanta allover the carpet infront of me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOLOLOL Oh shizer lol you got me again i have fanta allover the carpet infront of me :lol2::lol2:


 Eeeeps, sowwy hehehe.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Eeeeps, sowwy hehehe.


 
LOOOOOOOOL your an evil woman :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> perhaps I could get the vet nurse to save me all the balls over the course of a week or so, then marinade them, put them on kebab sticks and have a little stall by the A17 selling them? I might not have to go and swing me 'andbag then.:lol2:


OMFG!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

well fidget's having his off on wednesday and even tho i am recently converted back to carnivore-ness i am not cooking his test tickles for tea.......although if el keeps being cheeky, she might get a nice suprise in her packed lunch on thursday :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My God you lot have gone mad tonight!!!

I've been out and just got back to check on what happened at the vets and I've had to read through loads of talk about testacklees and eyeballs and people spitting coffee and Fanta all over the place!!! :lol2:

Anyway, good news that the vet's prepared to back you up Fenny if you can get the RSPCA involved or even interested - I do think something should be done!!

Sorry to hear about the mice, but £140 seems high for a dog castration - is it because he's a big breed and maybe needs more care over the anaesthetic???


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> My God you lot have gone mad tonight!!!
> 
> I've been out and just got back to check on what happened at the vets and I've had to read through loads of talk about testacklees and eyeballs and people spitting coffee and Fanta all over the place!!! :lol2:
> 
> ...


 I think it is because he is 65kg lol. It's probably to do with the cost of the anaesthetic and the type of anaesthetic too as I'm having the safest for Ursa, him being a bot special to me. Sounds bleddy awful really but these giant breeds can be a bit 'funny' with anaesthetics. Great danes for example are not good with them at all.
I was going to book 4 animals in for neutering at the same time but just can't afford it so the other 2 weill go to my discount neuter vet next month. He's very good but I always tend to use Dave if the animals seems 'risky'. Dunno why. They probably all use the same stuff and techniques but I have to sleep the night before and don't want to end up on the **** stressing about it on the day so I'll pay the extra and worry about the bank manager later hehe.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Ursa is actually the size of a small shetland pony.. 

he is not a dog, he is a small horse wearing a large fur coat!!

(and totally stunning too i have to add.. )

N



feorag said:


> £140 seems high for a dog castration - is it because he's a big breed and maybe needs more care over the anaesthetic???


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww the poor wee soul, who ever can treat animals like this deserve to have serious limb amputation without pain relief.How on earth could you let one of your own cats young go through this is beyond me. 

My cat did have 2 accidental litters but Lexi and the kittens were treated like royalty and the kittens didnt leave til 13 weeks old, was heartbreaking rehoming them. But i know they are in good homes and keep in touch and visit them all the time. If any came to any harm i would go through the owner like a ton of bricks and get my babies back!

My adult female is 4kg (a bit podgy :blush but were working on that, i feel so sorry for beautiful Tabby and her kittens. You deserve medals girls :no1: Good Luck with her Fenwoman, glad shes in great hands now. xxx

P.S Sorry about the essay :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think it is because he is 65kg lol. It's probably to do with the cost of the anaesthetic and the type of anaesthetic too as I'm having the safest for Ursa, him being a bot special to me. Sounds bleddy awful really but these giant breeds can be a bit 'funny' with anaesthetics. Great danes for example are not good with them at all.
> I was going to book 4 animals in for neutering at the same time but just can't afford it so the other 2 weill go to my discount neuter vet next month. He's very good but I always tend to use Dave if the animals seems 'risky'. Dunno why. They probably all use the same stuff and techniques but I have to sleep the night before and don't want to end up on the **** stressing about it on the day so I'll pay the extra and worry about the bank manager later hehe.


I figured that it was to do with his size and anaesthetic. Afghans aren't heavy dogs compared to Ursa or even Great Danes, but they take very badly to anaesthetics, so I was a bag of nerves when it came to neutering my female, but I did trust my vet, so I agree totally with you that you have to trust your vet with your animals, especially when the treatment brings risks to their lives.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a quickie about Tabitha. She has had her 3rd antibiotic pill today and I am amazed at the difference in her already. Emma said she was quiet, and indeed she was quiet here too. But it wasn't a good quiet I don't think as she is interested in everything going on, getting quite vocal talking to me, has come out of the dog cage and been very affectionate. She loves her grub and is keen to tuck in to the twice daily tins that my lot get. And she doesn't have the sh1ts any longer either. It's only been 3 days but I swear she is filling out already and feels heavier.
Looks very promising.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> Just a quickie about Tabitha. She has had her 3rd antibiotic pill today and I am amazed at the difference in her already. Emma said she was quiet, and indeed she was quiet here too. But it wasn't a good quiet I don't think as she is interested in everything going on, getting quite vocal talking to me, has come out of the dog cage and been very affectionate. She loves her grub and is keen to tuck in to the twice daily tins that my lot get. And she doesn't have the sh1ts any longer either. It's only been 3 days but I swear she is filling out already and feels heavier.
> Looks very promising.


wow thats fab news!!!
when we gona get 2 see this new fur baby??? x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Just a quickie about Tabitha. She has had her 3rd antibiotic pill today and I am amazed at the difference in her already. Emma said she was quiet, and indeed she was quiet here too. But it wasn't a good quiet I don't think as she is interested in everything going on, getting quite vocal talking to me, has come out of the dog cage and been very affectionate. She loves her grub and is keen to tuck in to the twice daily tins that my lot get. And she doesn't have the sh1ts any longer either. It's only been 3 days but I swear she is filling out already and feels heavier.
> Looks very promising.


Great news Fen! I would imagine that after what she went through she would have been somewhat depressed and very unhappy and it does show in animals I think! Also as no milk is being taken away, no more milk is being produced, so hopefully everything she's eating now is going to benefit her.

I'm made up for you!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so looking forward to once she is spayed and on the mend so I can start cramming her with all the things my own cats have like eggs, goats milk, bantam cockerels, occasional treat of microwaved herring or sardines, cheddar cheese and the like. I bet her coat will look amazing once she has filled out and I get the zoom groom on it to make it shine.
I am really looking forward to turning her into a sleek, well covered and shiny cat.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

My kitten was super skinny when i first got him at 9 weeks. I feed him on go cat kitten meat, biscuits and use whiskas kitten milk to fatten him up. It is working but costing me a fortune. lol


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> I am so looking forward to once she is spayed and on the mend so I can start cramming her with all the things my own cats have like eggs, goats milk, bantam cockerels, occasional treat of microwaved herring or sardines, cheddar cheese and the like. I bet her coat will look amazing once she has filled out and I get the zoom groom on it to make it shine.
> I am really looking forward to turning her into a sleek, well covered and shiny cat.


Can cats have egg then??? I never knew that!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

She's going to look absolutely amazing when she's back to full health. Good on you for giving her a second chance, how anyone could let an animal suffer like that is beyond me! I just hope whoever is responsable gets a good 'ole kick by Karma at some point.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah they can have eggs. It's what all my cats have when they've been to be spayed/neutered and coming round from the anaestetic (cant spell it) cos it's easy on their tummies when scrambled, with a bit of boiled chicken


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cats can have a bit of most things.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I didn't know that either! i think I'll do fidge some scrambled egg after he has his nads off tomo! 

that's really good news that she is starting to perk up a bit, animals do get depressed, it sounds like she is settling in now. :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> My kitten was super skinny when i first got him at 9 weeks. I feed him on go cat kitten meat, biscuits and use whiskas kitten milk to fatten him up. It is working but costing me a fortune. lol


Feed him Evaporated Milk instead of Whiskas Kitten Milk - it's cheaper cos you can buy bigger cans - just dilute it 1:1. It's probably better than kitten milk and doesn't give them diarrhoea



Nat said:


> Can cats have egg then??? I never knew that!!


As Shell says they can have most things. My first cat had been fed a very varied diet by his breeder and loved eggs cooked every way! He also loved a Marmite sandwich!! My other cats didn't share much of his culinary tastes as they hadn't been fed anything like that as kittens - it just depends on the cat really.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

all of my animals would do anything for eggs. However, they prefer them raw. I only have to call "eggy eggy eggy" outside to have hordes of cats come galloping in from all directions.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> all of my animals would do anything for eggs. However, they prefer them raw. I only have to call "eggy eggy eggy" outside to have hordes of cats come galloping in from all directions.


EEEEEEEEEWWWW!! LOL....is it safe for them to have it raw??? do u whisk it or anything or just crack it str8 into bowl??? Sorry for all teh questions but my babies r very spoilt n if they can have anythn extra added to their diet then I want to to try it!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would llightly whisk it I think. Mine like it slightly microwaved(very soft scrambled)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nat said:


> EEEEEEEEEWWWW!! LOL....is it safe for them to have it raw??? do u whisk it or anything or just crack it str8 into bowl??? Sorry for all teh questions but my babies r very spoilt n if they can have anythn extra added to their diet then I want to to try it!!!!


 Why wouldn't it be safe?
I simply crack them into their dish. Too busy to whisk. It all goes down the same.
The dogs get them shell and all.

Full of fats and protein they are and make coats lovely and shiny.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

dont want an arguement here peeps, but can i just make it clear that this was NOT my cat, it was my neighbours, and wasnt it at all good of me to re home her, i did a two hour trip to re home tabby, and i know it was for the best, fenwoman has this idea that it was my cat and im lying but my sig has always said 2.0 cats jynx n flynn, why woul di have not put tabby months ago.......and thne changed it when i aparantly got rid of her, and SOLD her kittens at 5 weeks old, my neighbour, tabbys owner, got rid of them as i went to pick tabby up, its my word against hers, but i would never let that happen to my cat.......im glad fenwoman is looking after her, and ive been assured by emmaj that its the best thing possible for her.

so why should i be ashamed..for taking a cat and getting it rehomed.....

yes i didnt do anything sooner, but she is only so skinny coz she just had a litter....i dont agree with alot of stuff that my neighbour did, and i expressed this to her, i always had a go at her dsaying get tabby done, so she cant have any more litters, its killing her, but then when i finally got through to her, she said im getting rid...so i rehomed her. thats what really happened.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> Why wouldn't it be safe?
> I simply crack them into their dish. Too busy to whisk. It all goes down the same.
> The dogs get them shell and all.
> 
> Full of fats and protein they are and make coats lovely and shiny.


LOL that came out wrong.....I didnt mean its unsafe I just no that raw/undercooked eggs etc can cause problems so just wanted 2 make sure it was safe 4 my babies 2 eat:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Elisha at least shes now got the best home ever with Fenny. She will think shes died and gone to heaven


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

It doesn't matter whos cat she was and what her previous life was like. At least now she has her forever home and has the chance to get well and be loved.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hows tabby this week fenny ? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


whats her weight at now ?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Hows tabby this week fenny ? :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> whats her weight at now ?


 She's off to have her spay wound checked tomprrow at the vets so I'll ask them to weigh her then but she is putting weight on rapidly. I've never seen anything like it. She is being free fed so kibble down all the time, then every time I go into the kitchen, either tinned or eggs or goats milk or anything else I have to hand.I swear she gets fatter daily. He coat is also miles better as it was sort of sticky and dull. It is clean and sleek now.
She has really come out of her shell too and is very bossy with the other cats and dogs. Certainly making her presence known.
She can't quite work out the catflap from the cat room to the rest of the cottage yet so I just leave the door open.She is just being allowed to take it all at her own pace and have nothing demanded of her. If she wants my company or to sleep on the back of the sofa in front of the fire, that's fine. If she wants to be by herself on the top level of the huge cat tree thing I have, then that's what she does too. She is quite protective around food which I have never seen in a cat before. But then I have never before seen such a skeletally thin cat either, even when I had cats which had kittens here (came in pregnant) None of those who reared a litter of kittens ever lost so much weight that she looked like the walking dead.
All in all, early day but looking good. Will take some more photos when I get a moment. (oh I wish I had some moments.....)
Tomorrow I have the vet visit, then will spend the rest of the day plastering 2 walls in the kitchen and preparing to get the Rayburn stove in. Hey ho, if it don't kill yer, it'll make yer stronger.:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> She's off to have her spay wound checked tomprrow at the vets so I'll ask them to weigh her then but she is putting weight on rapidly. I've never seen anything like it. She is being free fed so kibble down all the time, then every time I go into the kitchen, either tinned or eggs or goats milk or anything else I have to hand.I swear she gets fatter daily. He coat is also miles better as it was sort of sticky and dull. It is clean and sleek now.
> She has really come out of her shell too and is very bossy with the other cats and dogs. Certainly making her presence known.
> She can't quite work out the catflap from the cat room to the rest of the cottage yet so I just leave the door open.She is just being allowed to take it all at her own pace and have nothing demanded of her. If she wants my company or to sleep on the back of the sofa in front of the fire, that's fine. If she wants to be by herself on the top level of the huge cat tree thing I have, then that's what she does too. She is quite protective around food which I have never seen in a cat before. But then I have never before seen such a skeletally thin cat either, even when I had cats which had kittens here (came in pregnant) None of those who reared a litter of kittens ever lost so much weight that she looked like the walking dead.
> All in all, early day but looking good. Will take some more photos when I get a moment. (oh I wish I had some moments.....)
> Tomorrow I have the vet visit, then will spend the rest of the day plastering 2 walls in the kitchen and preparing to get the Rayburn stove in. Hey ho, if it don't kill yer, it'll make yer stronger.:whistling2:


 
i swear your wonder woman in desguise lol 

thats fantastic news she sounds to be coming on fantastically im soooooo pleased :flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I bet she's massive already! : victory:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Dont want to cause any rows but can I just say Elisha that Tabby was not, as you said, skinny as she had just had a litter....she was severly underfed and malnourished.....I have had cats that have had litters and yes they loose a little weight but NEVER to that extent....sorry if this upsets you but just wanted to let you no.

Edited to add: also if u could see that having so many litters was, as you said "killing her" you should have contacted someone in cat welfare


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nat said:


> Dont want to cause any rows but can I just say Elisha that Tabby was not, as you said, skinny as she had just had a litter....she was severly underfed and malnourished.....I have had cats that have had litters and yes they loose a little weight but NEVER to that extent....sorry if this upsets you but just wanted to let you no.
> 
> Edited to add: also if u could see that having so many litters was, as you said "killing her" you should have contacted someone in cat welfare


 
Couldnt have put it better myself:notworthy:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

It is great to read that Tabby is improving well done fenwoman :2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Glad Tabby is doing so well, it sounds like she's really made herself at home! Look forward to seeing pics of a much happier, healthier girl 

Jo


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

fair enough, i will admit i was guilty of not doing anything sooner, but as long as tabby is getting better and getting the treatment she may need, and the love and attention she was deprived off then its fine, i swear im gonna slap my neighbour for this when i see her! people thinkin it was me!
Im gonna let her know about the actual state tabby was in, maybe it will giver her a reality check, she had had two litters in a very short space fo time though as well, she never put on weight form the first litter from what i know, not much anyway.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

going slightly off topic but fenwoman, you say it'll cost £140 to get ursa done? am i right that ursa is a newfoundland? 
i only ask because i've taken my collie to the vets to look at getting him done & i've been quoted £180. there's no way a 7 month old border collie weighs more than a newfoundland. should i go to a different vet & get a second opinion?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> fair enough, i will admit i was guilty of not doing anything sooner, but as long as tabby is getting better and getting the treatment she may need, and the love and attention she was deprived off then its fine, i swear im gonna slap my neighbour for this when i see her! people thinkin it was me!
> Im gonna let her know about the actual state tabby was in, maybe it will giver her a reality check, she had had two litters in a very short space fo time though as well, she never put on weight form the first litter from what i know, not much anyway.


Elisha no one is blaming you its the fact your sticking up for her that is getting on peoples whicks you did the right thing and got tabby away from her so she could start on her road to recovery 

But your sticking up for a woman who has completely miss treat a cat thats done nothing more than crave love and attention but instead she was treated as a breeding machine because she couldnt be bothered to have her spayed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

teshu said:


> going slightly off topic but fenwoman, you say it'll cost £140 to get ursa done? am i right that ursa is a newfoundland?
> i only ask because i've taken my collie to the vets to look at getting him done & i've been quoted £180. there's no way a 7 month old border collie weighs more than a newfoundland. should i go to a different vet & get a second opinion?


 
different vets have differnt prices 

i payed £41 for my skunk to be castrating which is the same price as a ferret castration..................but yet i have known people who have been quoted £90 od quid for the same procedure 

so it all depends on the vets 

but with castration an spaying its always worth while money wise to shop about


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

hey im not in anyway meaning to stick up for her, i just know she wasnt starved, the womans a bitch for what she did, and im gonna let her know believe me, ive read through this and all people are saying is that i should be ashamed of myself.....is that not being blamed, im not sticking up for her, as that would mean i condone what she did, which i definately didnt....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> hey im not in anyway meaning to stick up for her, i just know she wasnt starved, the womans a bitch for what she did, and im gonna let her know believe me, ive read through this and all people are saying is that i should be ashamed of myself.....is that not being blamed, im not sticking up for her, as that would mean i condone what she did, which i definately didnt....


Look hun like i said before i wont argue this but that cat was severly mal nourished she was nearly turning inside out she was that thin 

i have never in my life seen a cat so thin even my persian when she was ill was never that thin


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

From what i've read on here Elisha, you originally gave your neighbour the cat as a kitten at 8 weeks? If i saw any animal i had given away being treated so badly i'd of given whoever was responsible the hiding of their lives. 

But that's by the by, it's done now and Tabby is in the very best of homes.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

teshu said:


> going slightly off topic but fenwoman, you say it'll cost £140 to get ursa done? am i right that ursa is a newfoundland?
> i only ask because i've taken my collie to the vets to look at getting him done & i've been quoted £180. there's no way a 7 month old border collie weighs more than a newfoundland. should i go to a different vet & get a second opinion?


 Ursa is a Newfie X rottie. And yes, shop around. Not all vets charge the same and often they will price match. Try several vets within a driveable distance and you may well find one cheaper.
The £140 wasn't the cheapest either, my normal neuter vet would have charged me £70. However, because of Ursa's size, I was more comfortable with Dave doing the op'.
Ask for a breakdown of the £180 so that you can query any item that you think might not be necessary. I mean if £10 of that is for one of those plastic lampshade things, then you can say you don't want it, if another £25 is for a blood test, then again, tell then no thanks. Be as canny with vet bills as you would be if you were pricing up getting a new hifi, or mobile phone package.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Look hun like i said before i wont argue this but that cat was severly mal nourished she was nearly turning inside out she was that thin
> 
> i have never in my life seen a cat so thin even my persian when she was ill was never that thin


i know and its horrible, but can this just be left now? Tabby or tabitha as she is now called is doing well, putting on weight and has a forever home with fenwoman, and despite our bitching at each other via pm, i am grateful she did this for tabby, alot more grateful than tabbys original owner will ever be, i know i made a mistake now of giving her tabby as a kitten in the first place, i trusted her, now i know never to again.

I apologise for not acting sooner to everyone who thinks ill of me, but doesnt the fact that i eventually got her rehomed speak volumes in itself, i hope so, and i hope she has the great life she deserves!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> hey im not in anyway meaning to stick up for her, i just know she wasnt starved, the womans a bitch for what she did, and im gonna let her know believe me, ive read through this and all people are saying is that i should be ashamed of myself.....is that not being blamed, im not sticking up for her, as that would mean i condone what she did, which i definately didnt....


 You keep saying that she wasn't starved. However, no adult cat gets down to 1.2kg and becomes skin and bones unless she is not getting enough food. I.e. she is being starved! Having litters of kittens in itself is not the reason she became so underweight. Having litters of kittens and never quite being fed enough so that she can grow the kittens, feed the kittens and still get enough calories for her own needs is the reason. i.e. being starved.
And I'm afraid that I do blame you. I blame you for giving them the cat as a kitten and I blame you for watching the cat have litter after litter and get thinner and thinner for 2 years. Eventually you took the cat when the neighbour told you you could because she didn't want it any more, but had she not said she didn't want it, you would simply have watched it get thinner and thinner and done nothing.
If it was my neighbour with a cat that I saw having litter after litter, for a start belive me, words would be exchanged and I would have told them to get their act together or I would be reporting them. Or I would simply have applied to the CPL for a voucher, grabbed the cat one day and whisked her off to be neutered.You gave them the cat, you saw what was happening and you did beggar all. I'm afraid in my eyes, you are nearly as bad as them because you knew of animal abuse and you said nothing. Tabitha couldn't say anything, you were her voice.:bash:
Big deal you took her when the neighbour no longer wanted her. You bred her for goodness sake so morally you should have taken her back but then you should never have given her to an abuser in the first place.
I don't care how much you protest you know my feelings on the subject. I'm saying no more on it.
Tabitha is now safe and with someone who respects her as a living being and who feels guilty for the rotten lot of humans she has had the misfortune to be involved with up to now and who feels that I have to try to make amends for the humans who darn near caused her death, slowly, from starvation.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A poem by Ella Wheeler Wilcox

*Voice of the Voiceless*

So many gods, so many creeds
So many paths that wind and wind;
While just the art of being kind
Is all the sad world needs.

I am the voice of the voiceless
Through me the dumb shall speak;
Till the deaf world's ear be made to hear
The cry of the wordless weak.

From street, from cage and from kennel
From jungle and stall, the wail;
Of my tortured kin, proclaims the sin
Of the mighty against the frail.

For love is the true religion
And love is the law sublime;
And all that is wrought, where love is not
Will die at the touch of time.

Oh shame on the mothers of mortals
Who have not stopped to teach;
Of the sorrow that lies in dear, dumb eyes
The sorrow that has not speech.

The same power formed the sparrow
That fashioned man - the King;
The God of whole gave a living soul
To furred and to feathered thing.

And I am my brother's keeper
And I will fight his fight;
And speak the word for beast or bird
Till the world shall set things right.


I think this clarifies exactly what Fen has said in her post. We have an obligation to all animals, but I think especially to the ones we choose to bring into this world.

I'm pleased Tabby has finally found someone who respects her and will love her and care for her for the rest of her life - that's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

okay fine, over with then, but like i said to you, i have my own life to live, my own animals to care for, i didnt spend every waking hour watching tabby "grow thinner and thinner" i rarely saw her out to be honest, i dont spy on my neighbours to see if they are feeding their cat everyday, i know she wasnt given the nutrition needed after having litters, and why would i "snatch" somebodys cat......unfortunately this world is full of twatty people, and you cant help save everything that needs it, and if she didnt want to give up the cat i would not have sat back and watched her die..................blame me as much as you want, but at the end of the day i did the right thing in the end, and thats what matters, the cat is NOT going to die of starvation is she.....so what matters anymore..yes my neighbour is a really horrible animal abusing person, i know that already, i dont need to be told, and in some strange way it seems that makes me an animal abuser as well, although i have four rescues of my own...how does that work...if need be, my animals would be fed before me, if it ever came to it.

over.


----------



## abisnail (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad you're helping out with the kitty, sounds like she's doing well...



As for this...



fenwoman said:


> lol. Forgot completely to ask about TARDAK and it's going to cost £140 for Ursa's op'. That works out at £70 per bollock!!! Dearer than flipping caviar.


Don't they do buy one get one free? :2thumb:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i didnt choose for tabby to be brought into this world, when her mothe, my cat, willow had the litter it was accidental, i didnt breed her on purpose coz i wanted to sell kittens..............


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That wasn't a dig at you particularly - it was a comment that a lot of people on this forum _choose_to bring animals into this world, myself included, and as such I believe we have an obligation to look after them!

And accidents can be avoided!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> That wasn't a dig at you particularly - it was a comment that a lot of people on this forum _choose_to bring animals into this world, myself included, and as such I believe we have an obligation to look after them!
> 
> And accidents can be avoided!


i totally agree with you there, i didnt avoid the accident, and as a result my all this has happened, i actually feel guilty enough as it is.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen that brought shivers down my spine. It is so true of a lot of people in the world


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

can i just say in elishas defence.........not that she is on trial but the part of manchester where she lives is not a very friendly place i used to be the dog warden for that area and i needed a police escort to go onto the estate to investigate complaints of stray dogs and the guy who took over my job when i left was shot at with a handgun.......i myself would be very hesitant to involve myself with some of the people on the estate, as i said not everyone is like that but i would fear for my life if i got on the wrong side of some of these folk,,, maybe thats why she was hesitant but as we all knw tabitha is doing brilliantly now with fenny so happy ending:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive been quoted £111 for my 12 month old Rottie to be castrated next month including inverted stitches and wound check and stitch removal. I will also get 15% discount off this amount as we use the same vets for the Sanctuary


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

we were £230 to get our american bulldog done. i didnt shop around, i used the vet i trust, and was happy to pay this so i could know she was in good hands.


----------

